# Awesome GTI Open Day: 23rd August: TTOC Stand



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all,

Posting this up to organise a TTOC Stand @ Awesome GTI as they are having an open day on Sunday 23rd August. The event runs from 10am up until 4pm.

I have been talking with Sarah at Awesome today and due to the amount of car clubs involved, and the limited space they have, *we are only allowed 10 cars on our stand.*
However...... if there are a few of us that would like to enter the Show and Shine competition that is taking place on the same day, that wont count towards the 10 as that will be on a seperate stand and will obviously free up space for others to come along.
If the list becomes full, you can always jump in with someone else and be a passenger 

_**If we get there between 9-9.30am, i think this will be ideal and most other clubs are aiming for this time.
**Once there, dependant on other clubs and space at time of arrival we can choose whether we want our stand on the front part of the garage, or over in the Carphone Warehouse carpark.
** Anybody turning up as public and that are not listed on the stand, whether in a TT or not will have to park on the Carphone Warehouse carpark as there will be a public area on there._

*What to expect:

# On-Site catering
# Special Discounts on Selected products;
# Free Raffle with top Prizes
# Pipewerx Dyno destruction: Watch the Twin Engine'd Caddy Van try to Destroy the Most Powerful Car record on Awesome's Rolling road
# Show and Shine with Trophies for all VAG classes.
# £1000 worth of vouchers give away
# Forum/club stands
# BIG DUB will be on site (Twin VR6 Turbo Mk3.5)
# Gumpert Apollo on Site
# Milltek R8 on site
# KW Porsche on Site
# Auto Jumble
# Rolling road Demonstrations every hour (Dodge Viper) *

Ok, so shoot.......... whos coming to this???..............................

Paul

*Confirmed Attendee's......*
*Redscouse
tony_rigby_uk
big_syd (Show and Shine)
Sonatina
John-H
TTCool
les
shell
ChadTT
mark_hogan
freegeek*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i hate being scottish and skint grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im sure your not that skint mate. Get the train down son


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sure my wallet is likely to regret it but I may make an appearance. I'm working the night before though so being on the stand would depend on what time I'd need to arrive. Any ideas?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> I'm sure my wallet is likely to regret it but I may make an appearance. I'm working the night before though so being on the stand would depend on what time I'd need to arrive. Any ideas?


Hi Mark

Sorry buddy it runs from 10am - 4pm. I will add this to the main post at the top  You can hang fire for a bit if you are unsure, but as you will gather once i get to 10 cars, thats it.

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I might pop along, not sure I will go on the stand though... might just have a quick mooch around


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Confirmed Attendee's......
Redscouse
tony_rigby_uk
bigsyd...praying my new hoses are on for this 8) Show and Shine...in for a penny in for a pound... Special Discounts on Selected products; Noooooooooooooooooooo :wink:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Paul, count me in mate .... for once! Looks like being a good'n.

:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Paul, count me in mate .... for once! Looks like being a good'n.
> 
> :wink:
> Sonatina


Off topic...is your 'Sonatina' a reference to a small sonata, as in a musical term? Just curious. Hope you don't mind me asking; I'm a failed classical guitarist, you see 

I'll probably go to Awesome. I've wanted to check them out for some time.

Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, count me in mate .... for once! Looks like being a good'n.
> ...


Hi Joe. Correct yes! I'm a prize-winning composer for classical guitar by coincidence as well! A sonatina (a little sonata) was the first piece i had published though now i have 35 books published with 5 publishers worldwide (including the major ones in US and Europe - Mel Bay and Chanterelle). Here's a link for your information mate ...

http://www.productionsdoz.com/c216747.2.html

(sorry its in French!)

Hope to see you there Joe and we'll chat about guitars amongst other stuff!

Cheers ace,

Mark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Sonatina said:
> ...


Hi Mark

I just had a gut feeling; more reason now for checking out Awsome  Favourite guitarists...Pepe Romero, Julian Bream, Paco de Lucia, John Williams, Paul Galbraith, the list goes on...

I only got to grade 3 passed, and stuck on grade 4, Trinity College, London. My daughter...I'll save that for Awesome :roll:

Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I just had a gut feeling; more reason now for checking out Awsome  Favourite guitarists...Pepe Romero, Julian Bream, Paco de Lucia, John Williams, Paul Galbraith, the list goes on...
> 
> ...


Hi Joe. Nice list of guitarists! Looking forward to a chin wag about all this ... on the 23rd, I'll bring you a couple of freebies buddy. :wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark
> ...


...and cheers from me.

Joe


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and Lee are defo a possible :mrgreen:

we wil confirm though


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm intending to be there too. Hey Joe, I met Julian Bream once - he had frightening looking finger nails! Are you bringing your guitar? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> I'm intending to be there too. Hey Joe, I met Julian Bream once - he had frightening looking finger nails! Are you bringing your guitar? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Judy would never let me grow them like Julian's and now I haven't practised since I re-started looking after my TT, so no I won't be humiliating myself next to the maestro. Grade three is 'nowt' as they say in Yorkshire :lol:

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok guys, just let me know when you know for sure you can come along and ill add you to the list


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I intend to barring accidents and swine flu.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

As things stand right now, Judy and me are going to Awesome GTi on the 23rd August. It's nearly a month away so don't want to tempt fate. There is no reason why we can't attend. Let's hope it remains so. This is scary...but it's a yes from me and yes from her 

Joe & Judy


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I am aiming to make this one (not on the stand though) , as I didnt make Event 09 and wont be making the lakes trip on the 5th Sept.[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will be there with either all the family or my 3 year old daughter........she loves TT's almost as much as me!!!! :lol:

Hope to see a few of you there.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hoping to attend this, have already applied for a free burger!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Hoping to attend this, have already applied for a free burger!!


Wanna be on the stand then mate??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like I will be there as well now. Hey how do you get the free burger then? :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> Looks like I will be there as well now. Hey how do you get the free burger then? :?


there u go m8 http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/page.php?j ... rsary.html


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stand Les mate???


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Stand Les mate???


 OK Paul, if thats an invite I don't see why not.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated 

3 more places left on the stand, with a few people making their interest known in the thread but not stating if they wanna be on the stand or not!
Speak up now or miss your place..... this will be a great day out 

Paul


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Will I be on the stand? Will I have to clean my TT after travelling to the venue? or isn't it that sort of stand? [smiley=juggle.gif]

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just noticed...10 minus 7 = 3 :roll:

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Joe, ive got you down as on the stand already buddy  

Paul


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Joe, ive got you down as on the stand already buddy
> 
> Paul


Paul any spaces left on the stand for an old Mk2er mate? :wink: 
Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, ive got you down as on the stand already buddy
> ...


Ive already put you on mate, see..... i was so confident! :roll: 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me and Lee can confirm


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

shell said:


> Me and Lee can confirm


Brilliant shell, your on the list


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Paul any spaces left on the stand for an old Mk2er mate? :wink:
> ...


Ace Paul .. tell them to stock that sweet machine with Bounty bars as well - looks like being a long day!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you realise the 23rd is Grand Prix day :!: Awesome tell me that they have a TV so that we can see it live. I'll be recording it anyway but it's better to witness it live IMO. The other thing is how do you get through the day and avoid knowing the result.

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Did you realise the 23rd is Grand Prix day :!: Awesome tell me that they have a TV so that we can see it live. I'll be recording it anyway but it's better to witness it live IMO. The other thing is how do you get through the day and avoid knowing the result.
> 
> Joe


Yes they have a TV Joe, nothing special though, but hey if your recording it who cares?? And ill fetch you some earplugs :lol:

Paul


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping to attend this, have already applied for a free burger!!
> ...


Finally got the disgruntled nod from the missus, so if the stand can take one more. :wink:

Ta

Chad


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > CHADTT said:
> ...


Your on there mate, we can convoy up together also 

Paul


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks very muchly. 

Looked on the Awesome site, can't see any times for start/finish arrival for stands etc. :?

Anyone got any detail they can post up for all to see.?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

CHADTT said:


> Thanks very muchly.
> 
> Looked on the Awesome site, can't see any times for start/finish arrival for stands etc. :?
> 
> Anyone got any detail they can post up for all to see.?


I understand it's 10 till 4. We aim to be there at 10 am.

Joe & judy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Correct, 10am til 4pm. I will find out nearer the time where were are due to be parked up as the place will be packed, or we can all arrange to meet somewhere very close to the garage


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I only count 8 on your list and syd in the show and shine !! (9??) I'd stick mark_hogan down paul... he'll be deeply upset if you miss him :lol: :lol:

Was a good day on sat !!! bring them flags.. see if we can have the tallest flag there again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

freegeek said:


> We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it


How about WRENCH as its a good solid tool you can depend on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

freegeek said:


> We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it


great ..that is very generous of you 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It would be nice to meet you Jim


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

List now updated

We now have 10 on the list, excluding Syd who will be on the show and shine. Therefore we cannot have anymore..... unless you would like to compete in the show and shine and out-do Syd 

Paul


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Role on the 23rd  should be another good day to add to the list


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Obviously you can all still come and say hi !!! they'll be plenty of parking it's just us as the OC are only allowed 10 on th stand but the more the merrier !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a charge to come in and do those on the stand have to pay then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> Is there a charge to come in and do those on the stand have to pay then?


You wouldn't have any Scottish blood in you would you ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a charge to come in and do those on the stand have to pay then?
> ...


It's OK I always bunk in anyway


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


No sounds pure scouser to me :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You wouldn't have any Scottish blood in you would you ?


It's OK I always bunk in anyway [/quote]
No sounds pure scouser to me :lol:[/quote]

:lol: away the lads :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be there for a few hours, so I will pop over and look at some car porn


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Just realised mine will be all done by then 

Well all bar the front end respray


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

it was an awesome day last year well the detailed show at Awesome 

looking forward to it


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

freegeek said:


> We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it


Handheld liquids ... what, a pint?! Can I pre-order 12 please as long as its best bitter :lol: :lol:

:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking forward to it !


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul what time do you want the cars on the TTOC stand to be there and do you know yet where we will be as per your post?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

freegeek said:


> We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it


Will that be the V6 version as well?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right....

Stand is full and we have bigsyd doing the show and shine (do us proud matey  )

As for time getting there, i will double check.... im unsure if they have a plan to put certain clubs in certain places or if it is first come first served. If we get there early enough we might get a good spot, but i will double check with Awesome and let you all know.

Looking forward to this, if you didnt know.... on the awesome website they are giving away a free burger on the day if you register your interest. So go on the website and you will have your dinner sorted :lol:

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will be looking to get there around 8.30-9.00 (lucky as it's only 20mins down the road 8) ) got my VIP pass yesterday from AWESOME in the post, just hope the weather is good. 
just had 2hrs messing on the car for next week  ahh well all good fun :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

CHADTT said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > We will be there too, and will be putting one of the new handheld liquids into the raffle too. Still have'n finalised on a name for it
> ...


Its 50/50 that it will be ready by then.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

one week to go !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> one week to go !!!


 Did you work that out all by yourself Tony or did you need a calculator :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

actually i used a calander... what use would a calculator be we days and weeks??? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> what use would a calculator be we days and weeks??? :roll:


Exactly, that's why I asked it :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

car will be back from the srpay shop on Friday so think i will limp along and have a look at whats on offer. Is there an overspill parking area for the TTs or will we have to just slum it with Joe public.
steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am just going to slum it for an hour in with Joe Public! got things to do in the afternoon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think they will be letting Public park on a close by car park as far as im aware!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

maybe a few cones could be put out for the TOO LATE BOYS/GALS if thats not too cheeky. Do you think i could book a Dyno run and then im possibly in???
steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve....

Ive been told its 10 people per stand and thats it, anyone else from the club can attend but can only put their car on display if on the show and shine. We have 10 on stand and we have bigsyd doing the show and shine.

Dyno run, very much doubt as i asked for some work to be done on mine on the day and was told Garage is closed for work on Sundays, but.... the dyno will be running mainly for a test of one of their own cars to break a record.

Paul


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeay got my VIP pass today, free lunch cant grumble at that


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Yeay got my VIP pass today, free lunch cant grumble at that


How did you get that, was it just a case or registering on their webby?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Yip just fill in some details and they will send you one out :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too - may have to be a cheese and onion bun for me though.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I asked about this only today, as I hadn't heard about it until Les told me. I spoke to Sarah and she said I was too late. The free offer had been on for weeks and now it is off!

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> I asked about this only today, as I hadn't heard about it until Les told me. I spoke to Sarah and she said I was too late. The free offer had been on for weeks and now it is off!
> 
> Joe


Dont worry Joe, im organising the stand and in constant contact with Sarah and i forgot about it. We will just have to buy one, we aint no cheap-skates :roll:

Paul


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I asked about this only today, as I hadn't heard about it until Les told me. I spoke to Sarah and she said I was too late. The free offer had been on for weeks and now it is off!
> ...


I'm a shameless pensioner, Paul. I'll have Help the Aged onto her :lol: I'm not worried. I think I know where I'll find the cash...down the back of my settee :wink:

Joe

You often find licourice Allsorts down there! Mmmmm my favourite


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I asked about this only today, as I hadn't heard about it until Les told me. I spoke to Sarah and she said I was too late. The free offer had been on for weeks and now it is off!
> I'm a shameless pensioner, Paul. I'll have Help the Aged onto her :lol: I'm not worried. I think I know where I'll find the cash...down the back of my settee :wink:
> 
> Joe
> ...


Joe, we will have a whip round to buy you a burger and a bag of Licourice Allsort for you.  Must be soft sweets of course as Judy tells me you are still breaking the new teeth for a horse


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
Just to let you know of the offers that we will be doing for you on the day

20% off Milltek high flow cats and downpipes on Milltek retail
25% off Milltek cat back exhausts on Milltek retal
20% off Neuspeed products
20% off Carbonio products
20% off Koni products

APR remaps , single maps from £350 + VAT or the full map with all options for £375 + VAT

These are special offers on the day only
If parts are not in stock , then payment will be required in full on the day

We look forward to see you all on the day
Sarah


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sarah, can i pay for my nuspeed stuff on the day to get the discount, even though i ordered b4 the offer  and is 20% off Milltek high flow cats and downpipes inc the one we are all waiting for ???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

apparantly not syd... les has just been on the phone... and miiltek doesn't have a RRP anywhere so you can't work out the cost :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats a bit of a bugger then in it Tony!! :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

coming to the conclusion i probably can't afford it anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like it will be plan B for me :wink: but i think this was always going to be plan A :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> looks like it will be plan B for me :wink: but i think this was always going to be plan A :wink: :wink:


swine !! :lol:

think i really need to look at my finaces now.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tony_rigby_uk wrote*


> think i really need to look at my finaces now..


While your at it have a laugh, I mean look at mine. It looks like ive butchard my pocket with a machetti [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> looks like it will be plan B for me :wink: but i think this was always going to be plan A :wink: :wink:


Shiny pipes for you is it Syd? :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

dont get me started on fianance in regards to the TT  it makes me cry


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > looks like it will be plan B for me :wink: but i think this was always going to be plan A :wink: :wink:
> ...


no black m8....i have a plan and not miltek


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Joe, we will have a whip round to buy you a burger and a bag of Licourice Allsort for you.  Must be soft sweets of course as Judy tells me you are still breaking the new teeth for a horse


Les, you do realise you may have entered into a legal contract by making this statement and there could be a substantial fee involved :lol:



John-H said:


>


That _was _a very good likeness, John. I guess you haven't seen me for while...I've now got a face like a blind cobbler's thumb :lol:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, we will have a whip round to buy you a burger and a bag of Licourice Allsort for you.  Must be soft sweets of course as Judy tells me you are still breaking the new teeth for a horse
> ...


 So sue me [smiley=gossip.gif] Now Joe shut up or I will give you a bag of toffees instead and you know what they will do to your false teeth :roll: Just make sure Judys close by when you eat one so she can hook it out if it sticks your teeth together  I can still eat toffees as you only need 3 of your own teeth to eat them, 1 top and 2 bottom ones :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les, show me a man of my age who hasn't got a falsie :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Did I just make an innuendo?  You ain't seen me.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les, show me a man of my age who hasn't got a falsie :lol:
> 
> Joe


 Ermmm no comment lets just not go there


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

what has happened to this thread [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> what has happened to this thread [smiley=bomb.gif]


Its been taken over by alians and no longer makes sense!! what was it about anyway [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: I often think that!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> :lol: I often think that!


Now john don't you start thinking, you know what your doctor ( who) told you about thinking :-|


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I often think that!
> ...


Dr Who???







. . . . . you've got me thinking there may just be a better vehicle than a TT. On the other hand - I've never noticed any seats??? :?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

John-H said:


>


I've always wanted to say to a horse - Why the long Face? :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Syd
Yes we can give you the discount on Neuspeed , but it would have to be paid for on the day 
Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Syd
> Yes we can give you the discount on Neuspeed , but it would have to be paid for on the day
> Sarah


does that apply for those brake lines you have for me in stock??? there neuspeed :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Syd
> ...


nowt like cheek hey :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DID WE EVER DECIDED A TIME WE WERE GETTING THERE?????

I had a quick look on front page and it says 10:00am but i would imagine we'd wanna be there earlier than that to battle and get a good location for the stand :? If i'm ignorant and it's hidden away on the other 7pages of irellavent crap i'm sorry but not trawling that lot looking for it.... so a response would be nice or maybe an updated to the front page


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I might turn up about 1/2 depends when I drag myself out of bed... going to Liverpool on Saturday night so could be a long one!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony

I'll update the main page, i was waiting on a response from Sarah as they had a meeting about the open day and PM'ed me back some questions i asked her.

**If we get there between 9-9.30am, i think this will be ideal and most other clubs are aiming for this time.
**Once there, dependant on other clubs and space at time of arrival we can choose whether we want our stand on the front part of the garage, or over in the Carphone Warehouse carpark.
** Anybody turning up as public and that are not listed on the stand, whether in a TT or not will have to park on the Carphone Warehouse carpark as there will be a public area on there.

Personally im aiming for 9am arrival or just after 

Anymore questions let me know...... cant wait now 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul I expect to arrive around the same time as you. I think we should aim to get on the front part of the garage, best spot IMO. What do you think?



Redscouse said:


> Tony
> 
> I'll update the main page, i was waiting on a response from Sarah as they had a meeting about the open day and PM'ed me back some questions i asked her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, sounds good to me, hence why i also want to get there as early as i can.

From my place to Awesome its a good 1 hour odd, so bear with me if im running late, but i should be fine, early Sunday morning traffic isnt too bad


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
Yes to you Tony too
Any items can have the 10% discount , but HAVE to be paid for on the day

I think about 9am ish should be OK
Then you can come down , set up what you need and then have a cuppa before the crowds come in

I will be here earlier  but hey....that means you have to be gentle with me
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> I think about 9am ish should be OK
> Then you can come down , set up what you need and then have a cuppa before the crowds come in
> 
> ...


Beans on toast as well Sarah :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

les said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Now you......you have to behave yourself 
So do I 
Sarah


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers Sarah, quite handy me ordering the stuff now to get the 20% discount, can you get my bill together for sunday for the nuspeed stuff and i will pay on sunday 8)

   is there any discount for the APR stage 2 if paid for on sunday :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


 What I say, don't you like beans then? :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> cheers Sarah, quite handy me ordering the stuff now to get the 20% discount, can you get my bill together for sunday for the nuspeed stuff and i will pay on sunday 8)
> 
> is there any discount for the APR stage 2 if paid for on sunday :roll:


Way to go Syd, keeping your mods under your hat... :wink:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

How long will it take me to get to from Manchester city centre?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

freegeek said:


> How long will it take me to get to from Manchester city centre?


20/30 mins maybe


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > cheers Sarah, quite handy me ordering the stuff now to get the 20% discount, can you get my bill together for sunday for the nuspeed stuff and i will pay on sunday 8)
> ...


LOL not at all I've converted him:-
Syd moaning at me for taking him out in mine and making him want things
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148453&hilit=+tony+rigby

And what he's actually getting
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148498&hilit=+tony+rigby

Lol Thought you'd seen the preperation for the italy trip... :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well car had a quick clean before the rain tomorrow  but it needed doing !!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

Think of going to the GTI open day tomorrow, just for a few hours.

Is anyone going up the from nottingham area ??

If so, do you want to meet and travel up and be complete TT geeks together !

My 2 boys really would love to see the Viper on the dyno ! WOW !!!

Let me know..

LEGO


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well she is as ready as she is ever going to be... 8am started.. just sat down 3.30pm ...fooked  
at least the rain tonight and tomorrow will keep the dust down [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> well she is as ready as she is ever going to be... 8am started.. just sat down 3.30pm ...fooked
> at least the rain tonight and tomorrow will keep the dust down [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Good luck with the show and shine matey... Dunno how it's going to be tomoz I'm imagining it's gonna be packed but hopefully i'll be able to get chance for a chat syd matey... But no doubt the R32 club will be admiring your TT again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > well she is as ready as she is ever going to be... 8am started.. just sat down 3.30pm ...fooked
> ...


yeh m8 , i will have to take some hair salon stuff for them :roll: ...but then again them golf cars are very good..... my gran has one  :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


It's ok I'll just tell them i've stole their brakes and they'll run back to their cars to check !!


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

might see you tomorrow lads. i belive their showing the F1 so should be ok...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow

Just back from a long day out, my car is minging and i WONT, repeat WONT be cleaning it...... maybe until tomorrow lol, but it wont be that clean :lol:

Just about to load the car with a few things for tomorrow, see you all in the morning 

Paul


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

See you tomorrow chap !


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Jusr got to Manchester, the car was clean when we lrft but is now covered in dead bugs.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

freegeek said:


> Jusr got to Manchester, the car was clean when we lrft but is now covered in dead bugs.


Join the club matey


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bugs and all welcome to GTI, lets have a goodddd day............

steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to have met up with you guys. 
Good to but names to faces and all that!

Les, I gonna buy you a great big spoon for the next time I see ya!

Great day!

Did it start raining when we left ???

Lego


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well what a cracking day that was 8) some seriously fast and powerful  cars there today. great to meet you lego man, and very interesting conversation with you over your monster car  ( tell your lad that the wrestler says Hi lol )
also to end the day won the AWESOME gti show and shine for the Audi class 




























 8) 










why have one engine when you can have 2 :roll:




























loved the finish on this engine cover










and this golf....well all i can say is i have never seen anything as mad as this, the way that it accelerated was beyond belife..the noise that came from this car was deafening   






and it is owned by a copper :roll: :roll: :roll:

oh yes.. i also won a £50 voucher for KW variant 3 coilovers 8) BUT it is no good to me as i will be using AP :roll: so anybody have any use for this voucher send me a pm and you can have it


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Nice to see you all... Glad I came today, even if I felt a little rough for the first hour 

Also nice to meet a few new faces... Syd, another win for the QS... I think you should go in for ADI in October


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Nice to have met up with you guys.
> Good to but names to faces and all that!
> 
> Les, I gonna buy you a great big spoon for the next time I see ya!
> ...


Spoon??? :? You got me all wrong mate :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> and this golf....well all i can say is i have never seen anything as mad as this, the way that it accelerated was beyond belife..the noise that came from this car was deafening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and only uses it on Sundays to take his mum to church and to Awesome once a year :roll:

Well done Syd top of the class yet again another first, there was no competition for you mate :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice QS Syd. 8)

That colour combo is definitely my favourite QS wise... 8)

But what was this engine cover done with?!  Looks truly awesome... 8)










Cheers

rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Big Syd,

Yes nice talking with you and your wife.

My son thinks you are top secret WWF wrestler. :lol:

Jack says hi and is looking forward to meet again sometime.

LEGO


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Excellent event and it was very nice to meet some of you chaps there today!! I look forward to catching up with you chaps soon.....hopefully in my new TT and not the....cough*....Polo... (hides in shame).


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Few pic's from me of the day.
Somebody chopped the spoiler of this poor car and stuck it up its ***** on top of the rear screen :? No names no pack drill :wink:









Who put that golf there :x 

















Oldie but goldie however do you know what it is? 

















OK its a BMW Alpina it says so on the tin. :roll: 
Awesomes very own.










First secret pic of the new secret Hi-Tec, John H, exhaust gas analyser with added turbo boost under developement and testing. Quotes from John H "We pulled another 80BHP on Awesomes rolling road". "I hope to have this compelted all testing down and availible to members in time for Christmas". "Forget your big turbos and nos this is the future". "I have also been getting another 10MPG out of the car with one fitted". "It's been a long time coming and hard work but well worth the effort". "Thanks to Les for allowing me to use his car as a test bed without who's help it wouldnt have been possible." Prices on application. Be the first in your street to own this amazing piece of automotive engineering design which are sure to sell like hot cakes. 
Advanced orders now being taken but be quick as there will only be a limited number availible before Christmas so remember the saying "Shop early for Christmas" All enquires to John H. Go on you know you want one. BTW advanced orders have already been taken form the following. Vspurs, Lego man, Caney and Gizmo.  of the "more money than sense club" :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi All, good to see you all today, some new faces (to me any way) and some nice examples out there. Glad to see that Big Syd won on the show and shine although the red thing behind your car was of stiff compotition :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Mark.


----------



## hawkeye (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all really enjoyed today met some great people and was given some fantastic cleaning tips from Bigsyd and his other half ( don't mention dogs and barking )

Was pleased to see a good show of TT's with their proud owners...who all had good advice.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmm the problem now is putting user names to cars or faces :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hmm the problem now is putting user names to cars or faces :lol:


I know what yours looks like Tony, its the one that just needs a decent exhaust on it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

One mod bought for £2 at Awesome today by one lucky member. :roll: 
Before.








After.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gosh i need to clean inside of my car


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> First secret pic of the new secret Hi-Tec, John H, exhaust gas analyser with added turbo boost under developement and testing. Quotes from John H "We pulled another 80BHP on Awesomes rolling road". "I hope to have this compelted all testing down and availible to members in time for Christmas". "Forget your big turbos and nos this is the future". "I have also been getting another 10MPG out of the car with one fitted". "It's been a long time coming and hard work but well worth the effort". "Thanks to Les for allowing me to use his car as a test bed without who's help it wouldnt have been possible." Prices on application. Be the first in your street to own this amazing piece of automotive engineering design which are sure to sell like hot cakes.
> Advanced orders now being taken but be quick as there will only be a limited number availible before Christmas so remember the saying "Shop early for Christmas" All enquires to John H. Go on you know you want one. BTW advanced orders have already been taken form the following. Vspurs, Lego man, Caney and Gizmo.  of the "more money than sense club" :wink:


Les also demonstrates the Honk Honk feature!










Meanwhile Joe plays a remarkable rendition of the Rodrigo Guitar Concerto. Eat your heart out Julien Bream :wink:









Click link to hear Joe play...
Play

They need to recruit some very short policemen these days :roll:










A busy day and thanks to all at Awesome for laying it on


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> gosh i need to clean inside of my car


Rigby............. Your a mucky pup :lol: I think you need to have a chat with Bigsyd mate :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally got on-line.

Had a great day and great to meet up with all you guys (and girls).

It was a good turnout too, just a shame we got the parking a bit split up.

Ears are still ringing from the dyno noise.

Congrats Syd for winning another trophy. :wink: and for the tip about blow-drying the car after washing. 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi John

Just sorting through my pictures...will post shortly. Julian Bream...if only. For anyone wishing to experience the Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjues, played by Pepe Romero, it's on Philips 438 016-2. My favourite is the Paco de Lucia 'version'. Clever little dub I must say, John. Your rendition of Romanza was unexpected, you dark horse.

Judy and I enjoyed the day very much, in fact it was Awesome  . I got a close look at the Liquid TT gadget. I just need to choose between the two models now on offer. Gadgets 'R me lately...all good fun. I liked the blue 350Z, the only other car I would consider at the moment but it would have to be the latest version, the 370Z; sacrilege I know. It was good to see you and Les again and other Forum members I know and some new faces too. Awesome did us proud. Mark (Sonatina) kindly gave me a music book with some of his best compositions, at my level, which was nice; thanks Mark. I'll have to start practising again. These mega meets don't happen often enough. Again, thank you Awesome GTi for a brilliant day..oh and the Big Man upstairs for the kind weather. I'd better get on with uploading a few pictures before I fall asleep :lol:

Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Hi John
> 
> Just sorting through my pictures...will post shortly. Julian Bream...if only. For anyone wishing to experience the Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjues, played by Pepe Romero, it's on Philips 438 016-2. My favourite is the Paco de Lucia 'version'. Clever little dub I must say, John. Your rendition of Romanza was unexpected, you dark horse.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe! Hope you like the pieces mate and you're very welcome! Sorry i missed the guitar coming out later on - I was going to give you a blast of Albeniz' 'Asturius' to wet your appetite, so i'll save that for next time buddy! :wink: BTW I'm music curator at Chester Guitar Circle which meets first Wednesday of every month at ... wait for it ... Chester Deaf Centre (!!).

Very nice to meet you all today guys and gals (and what a sound bunch you all are!). Les mate, I risked coming through Cannibal farm on the way home and nearly got stranded on one of its 25 speed humps! :lol:

Cheers, Mark (alias Sonatina ... ice silver Mk2 .... I know Les ... from the 'dark side'!) :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My pictures; click on pics to enlarge:


































































Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Matchu said:


> Excellent event and it was very nice to meet some of you chaps there today!! I look forward to catching up with you chaps soon.....hopefully in my new TT and not the....cough*....Polo... (hides in shame).


Good to meet you today mate (Mike, am I right?). Thanks for your company and good luck with the car when it arrives buddy!
:wink: 
Mark (Sonatina).


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> Hi Joe! Hope you like the pieces mate and you're very welcome! Sorry i missed the guitar coming out later on - I was going to give you a blast of *Albeniz' 'Asturius' *to wet your appetite, so i'll save that for next time buddy! :wink: BTW I'm music curator at Chester Guitar Circle which meets first Wednesday of every month at ... wait for it ... Chester Deaf Centre (!!).
> 
> Very nice to meet you all today guys and gals (and what a sound bunch you all are!). Les mate, I risked coming through Cannibal farm on the way home and nearly got stranded on one of its 25 speed humps! :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Mark (alias Sonatina ... ice silver Mk2 .... I know Les ... from the 'dark side'!) :lol:


Mark, I can't believe I missed the opportunity to hear you play Asturias. Will I have to wait another year? I think my appetite has been wet anyway 

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> These mega meets don't happen often enough.
> Joe


 Good to meet you and Judy again Joe as always. When I saw you sitting on the floor guitar in hand I nearly put some loose change in your cap until I realized it was you.  BTW what do you mean re the above? We have one coming in 2 weeks time on the 5th Sept as you know with 14 cars so far, now that's a mega convoy esp given its a NW meet but we are kind to you NE peep, your always welcome if only to show you guys how its done :wink:

PS ,if its VFM gadgets you want you need one of John's new ones and as I reported above in my post.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > These mega meets don't happen often enough.
> ...


The Lakes cruise is a mega mega mega mega meet 'cos it's all TTs, cruising in a place of oustanding beauty  . We are looking forward to it. I'm wondering if I can persuade more NE drivers to attend. The NE has a meet on the 30th August, so maybe too close. John's new gadget is on my wish list :lol:.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pictures Joe. I'll bring the guitar again on the 5th - get practicing 

Mark nice to meet you too if only briefly. Do you know if the Wirral guitar festival is still running?


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Joe! Hope you like the pieces mate and you're very welcome! Sorry i missed the guitar coming out later on - I was going to give you a blast of *Albeniz' 'Asturius' *to wet your appetite, so i'll save that for next time buddy! :wink: BTW I'm music curator at Chester Guitar Circle which meets first Wednesday of every month at ... wait for it ... Chester Deaf Centre (!!).
> ...


HI Joe. I'm hoping I'll be let off the leash for the cruise on the 5th and if that's the case I'll bung a guitar in the boot for a three-up (with John-H) 'guitarathon' at the watering hole in the Lakes mate!
Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like we will have a guitar section of the TTOC soon then. [smiley=guitarist.gif] Not sure my ears could stand it though :lol: Have you heard Joe playing and singing Val Doonican songs [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Nice pictures Joe. I'll bring the guitar again on the 5th - get practicing
> 
> Mark nice to meet you too if only briefly. Do you know if the Wirral guitar festival is still running?


Yes nice to meet you as well John (plus I need to hear your 'Romanza' mentioned by Joe!). :wink:

Yes the Wirral Festival is on and btw (for Joe also), John Williams will play at Pacific Road 2pm on the 15th(?) November - check out the Pacific Rd website. Also a guy i studied guitar with back in the '80's (Prof. Stanley Yates) will play, amongst a few others. Last year i was asked by Brendan McCormack to stand in for Stanley on the festival and play at the 'tribute to the Fender Stratocaster', but I was only given 4 days notice and didn't play in the end. Sadly Brendan died a few months ago - very tragic loss to the Classical guitar world.

Cheers John,

Mark


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

les said:


> Looks like we will have a guitar section of the TTOC soon then. [smiley=guitarist.gif] Not sure my ears could stand it though :lol: Have you heard Joe playing and singing Val Doonican songs [smiley=guitarist.gif]


 :lol: Les, if you think that's bad mate wait til yer hear my Cilla Black and Ken Dodd medley's :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

I studied under Les Dawson until I couldn't stand the weight, so don't expect too much from me :lol: The problem with learning any musical instrument in my experience is that it has to take over your life before you can play anything worth while, hence the instrument repository that resides in my shed.

Joe


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Hi all
> 
> I studied under Les Dawson until I couldn't stand the weight, so don't expect too much from me :lol: The problem with learning any musical instrument in my experience is that it has to take over your life before you can play anything worth while, hence the instrument repository that resides in my shed.
> 
> Joe


 :lol: No probs Joe - TBH i think Les Dawson was bloody good on that piano to know where to put the wrong notes!
Yeah music took over my life bigtime - i've got a library of 8000 scores, over 700 music textbooks and 5000 CD's at home - gonna have a busy retirement mate!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Hi all
> 
> I studied under Les Dawson until I couldn't stand the weight, so don't expect too much from me :lol: The problem with learning any musical instrument in my experience is that it has to take over your life before you can play anything worth while, hence the instrument repository that resides in my shed.
> 
> Joe


Bit like owning a TT in reverse then Joe. For some it takes over their life and they STOP enjoying it. :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome day :mrgreen:

it ended mint for me as a certain somebody texted me that night  hehe  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> awesome day :mrgreen:
> 
> it ended mint for me as a certain somebody texted me that night  hehe  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


TUT! Young love, easy come easy go :lol: I remember it well .......... I think :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sonatina said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures Joe. I'll bring the guitar again on the 5th - get practicing
> ...


Brendan McCormack was the teacher (I seem to remember) of my friend Sue Hammond who used the run the Liverpool Guitar Studio. It was her partner Dave who arranged for Julian Bream to play at the Phil. That's when I was lucky enough to meet him and noticed his fingernails


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Brendan McCormack was the teacher (I seem to remember) of my friend Sue Hammond who used the run the Liverpool Guitar Studio. It was her partner Dave who arranged for Julian Bream to play at the Phil. That's when I was lucky enough to meet him and noticed his fingernails


Thanks John. Its a small world - i used to teach at the Liverpool Gtr Studio back at that time - Dave (Bridge) is a good friend from back then. Yeah, sad about Brendan. I remember that Bream concert you mention and all the pieces he played. I never got to play for Bream - I played in masterclasses for pupils of Segovia/ Williams though.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Awesommark (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Everybody

Thanks for your efforts and attending our 20th Anniversary I hope you all enjoyed the day and hopefully the Awesome team looked after you all

Thanks again

Mark Ash


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesommark said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and attending our 20th Anniversary I hope you all enjoyed the day and hopefully the Awesome team looked after you all
> 
> ...


Hi MArk,

thanks for a great day, it was a nice trip out, and the weather held off for the most part!

Think we could have won club stand if we could have got the other 10TT's which turned up on the stand as well... but then were Fosters not John Smiths


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesommark said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and attending our 20th Anniversary I hope you all enjoyed the day and hopefully the Awesome team looked after you all
> 
> ...


Good to see you again Mark and yeah all looked after us bar Sarah of course :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesommark said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and attending our 20th Anniversary I hope you all enjoyed the day and hopefully the Awesome team looked after you all
> 
> ...


Thanks Again Mark and the Awesome Team for Organising... Truly a great day.. Show Room Was Packed out... But the question on everyones lips was.... Who's ears started bleeding so badly that they needed an Ambulance :lol: I know it was pretty lound around the rolling road but i suppose you can expect abit of blood when you pop the rolling road cherry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks again Folks... Compliments to the BBQ boys... YUMMY... and the cake was fantastic !!!!! could have taken that home and eaten it all to myself... Brilliant !!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> awesome day :mrgreen:
> 
> it ended mint for me as a certain somebody texted me that night  hehe  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


LOL and they call it puppy LUVVVVVVVV :lol: :lol: That mean you two are back on???? That Means we won't be seeing your friend again  Oww she seemed pretty nice and chatty :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > awesome day :mrgreen:
> ...


 Now Now Tony, your spoken for mate :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

yeh TONY, ur spoke for haha :lol:

I am goingt to try and get her out alot more, she fell in Love with Nam's car haha, she wouldnt shut up about it haha

I am going seeing him tonight for a chat, so fingers crossed hehe......... excited :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> yeh TONY, ur spoke for haha :lol:
> 
> I am goingt to try and get her out alot more, she fell in Love with Nam's car haha, she wouldnt shut up about it haha
> 
> I am going seeing him tonight for a chat, so fingers crossed hehe......... excited :mrgreen:


What can tony not talk to people??? was just saying she was nice and chatty to talk to, and have a bit of banter with... not to laydown and have a passionate night of hard sex with :lol: :roll: gosh you lot are full of dirty minded thoughts...

ooooooh if you want to get her owt more bring her along on the 5th of sept on les's run... even if ya back on with lee she can jump in my car 8) i don't bite.... :lol:

Plus anyway shell you said she's got a fella, so you know i'm being good and not trying it on... You guys have shocked me now... i just made comment on she was nice and very chatty, and you lot went off on one.... :roll: Besides think she had enough fella's trying it on yesterday... they were like flys round you two... me and les found it pretty damm funny :lol: :lol:

Well good luck with tonight... hope it works out for the best... and you get the result you want... 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You have that look about you mate. :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hark said:


> You have that look about you mate. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: LOL Na it can't of been that matey, if i "have that look about me" she deffo wouldn't have talked to me.. :lol: :lol:

Unless ofcourse she was up for it  :lol: :lol: 
LOL


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

hark.......... nail on head haha 

was only joking Tony haha, but i will defo get her out more and was pretty funny when u and Mark saw me and Lee keep lookign at each other, i told him last night he laughed his head of saying he doesnt know wat i was on about 

he couldnt keep his eyes of me hahahahahahahhaahhahahahaha!! :mrgreen:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OO touchie touchie Tony, anybody would think we hit a raw nerve or got too close to the truth fella :wink: Was funny seeing all those little boys like flies round a jam pot though. Shell you dip ya bread gurl 



tony_rigby_uk said:


> What can tony not talk to people??? was just saying she was nice and chatty to talk to, and have a bit of banter with... not to laydown and have a passionate night of hard sex with :lol: :roll: gosh you lot are full of dirty minded thoughts...
> 
> ooooooh if you want to get her owt more bring her along on the 5th of sept on les's run... even if ya back on with lee she can jump in my car 8) i don't bite.... :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

OK OK OK Yeah she was fit.... But she knew it !!! :lol: but great girl to have a chat to all the same.. oh well don't think she'll get the same reception in her swift :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Looked like a great day, I very nearly came along (as was coming to to Liverpool on Sunday anyway) but couldnt resist watching the GP in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Looked like a great day, I very nearly came along (as was coming to to Liverpool on Sunday anyway) but couldnt resist watching the GP in the comfort of my own home.


How did the italy talk go??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Errm, I think you'll find it was MY car she liked 8)  :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Errm, I think you'll find it was MY car she liked 8)  :-*


 Narr your both wrong....it was my car she liked :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

les said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Errm, I think you'll find it was MY car she liked 8)  :-*
> ...


Not what she told me Les...

She thought you were rather too forward, you know... putting a balloon on your dipstick ready for her..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


 You mean John Hs new gizmo thing Nick,  you will all be wanting one soon :roll: You must have missed that post. :wink: 
Anyway why would she tell you the truth :lol: She told me she never trusts a man with a beard esp a Van **** type one :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well Nick, you know what Lesley's like....










Or should that be Honk Honk Les? :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

gosh i wish i'd not brought it up.... lol we just look like dogs on heat now... worse than all those lads round shell and "name to be confirmed" on the day.. LOL

suppose it's less of a threat if we talk about her on here... I'm sure she'll be flattered :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> suppose it's less of a threat if we talk about her on here... I'm sure she'll be flattered :roll: :lol: :lol:


 More like flatulence :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > awesome day :mrgreen:
> ...


I have to agree tony she was really nice :wink: Shell We should see more of you and your friend!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

BOYS BOYS BOYS!!!!

Her name is Katie :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> BOYS BOYS BOYS!!!!
> 
> Her name is Katie :lol:


Well you tell Katie that she needs to come on more meets with you... Very nice person indeed


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> BOYS BOYS BOYS!!!!
> 
> Her name is Katie :lol:


There Once Was a girl Called Katie, she looked like abit of a treatie, quite fancy abit of a datie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > BOYS BOYS BOYS!!!!
> ...


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


Couldnt have put it better myself Les...10/10 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Couldnt have put it better myself Les...10/10 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmm says Mr mark Hogan



mark_hogan said:


> Hi my name is mark, I'm MARRIED, with 2 KIDS and will say that your mate is good looking, and a very nice person. Even though i know my wife checks the forum


 :roll: Your just asking for the kennel matey....

and for les as for your comment... well watch this space :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I am married with two kids (two very cute Kids), and yes my wife does check the forum  but hey Ive said nowt wrong. Katie is a very attractive young woman with a very good personality. And so is Shell for that.. :wink: All very inocent :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm crying with laughter here :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

shell said:


> i'm crying with laughter here :lol:


We aim to please


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You guys are doing little to dispel the stereotype of middle-aged men!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> You guys are doing little to dispel the stereotype of middle-aged men!


Middle aged!

How very dare you!

 :-*


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent event and it was very nice to meet some of you chaps there today!! I look forward to catching up with you chaps soon.....hopefully in my new TT and not the....cough*....Polo... (hides in shame).
> ...


Cheers chap, was a pleasure me meet you too. Maybe see you on the 5th subject to wifey consents ofcourse!!

Michael


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Matchu said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Matchu said:
> ...


I know what you mean mate - I've just run it past the wife and retired to the 4 minute warning air raid shelter in the garden :lol: Hoping to get to the meet by-hook or by ambulance :lol:

Cheers ace, Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > yeh TONY, ur spoke for haha :lol:
> ...


Awww, poor misunderstood Tony.
Who are you kiddin fella you are a walking hormone :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Yes I am married with two kids (two very cute Kids), and yes my wife does check the forum  but hey Ive said nowt wrong. Katie is a very attractive young woman with a very good personality. And so is Shell for that.. :wink: All very inocent :wink:


the cutest kids in the world 

Awwwwwwwwwww, the sooo darn cute, i want them haha


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am married with two kids (two very cute Kids), and yes my wife does check the forum  but hey Ive said nowt wrong. Katie is a very attractive young woman with a very good personality. And so is Shell for that.. :wink: All very inocent :wink:
> ...


Well unfortunately there is a law preventing me from just giving them to you plus the wifes far more scaryer than the law :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ... they were like flys round you two... me and les found it pretty damm funny :lol: :lol:


I dunno.....I go away for a couple of weeks and look what happens......the male NW TT members all try and jump into my place....Haha!!!   

Well....me & Shell have more than kissed & made up......I hope you'll have me back here as I felt a little lost not being able to help you TT guys out....and believe me...you all need plenty of help! LOL! :wink: :wink: :wink:

Sorry to disappoint but Katie's seat will probably be filled by me in the future.....I dont mind you trying to chat me up though or swarm round me like bees.....I can take the attention.....I might even grow my hair!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look forward to catching up with you guys soon!!

Lee


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well if Katie does want to come along, i have a spare seat in my TT 8) :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

shell said:


> Sorry to disappoint but Katie's seat will probably be filled by me in the future.....I dont mind you trying to chat me up though...


So then Lee, do you like Kingfisher Blue as much as Katie?  :-*

Errrmmmm, hang on... What am I doing? Move along, nothing to see here, sorry for the disturbance.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I dunno.....I go away for a couple of weeks and look what happens......the male NW TT members all try and jump into my place....Haha!!!


LOL it wasn't the TT'rs as far as i know... i've never seen the guys in question??? and they certainly didn't talk to us tt'rs :roll: must be golf owners :lol: :lol:



shell said:


> Well....me & Shell have more than kissed & made up......I hope you'll have me back here as I felt a little lost not being able to help you TT guys out....and believe me...you all need plenty of help! LOL! :wink: :wink: :wink:


Well Good to hear matey... i well and truly dropped myself in it when i asked shell where you were...  But katie found it funny... i was shall i just take my foot out of my mouth. :lol: :lol: Help, hope you mean car wise and not mental capacity wise :lol: :lol:



shell said:


> Sorry to disappoint but Katie's seat will probably be filled by me in the future.....I dont mind you trying to chat me up though or swarm round me like bees.....I can take the attention.....I might even grow my hair!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


For this i really do hate you [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] why wouldn't you have a coupe shell... she would then still be able to come.... ah well i live closer than redscouce so my seat is more convinient :lol: :lol:

Well as for you two (and possibly katie if ya wanna stay in my good books :wink: :wink: ) get yourselves on the next one a week on sat http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602 

Good to have you back lee matey...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Nem said:


> So then Lee, do you like Kingfisher Blue as much as Katie?


It doesnt make me dribble if thats what you mean.....sorry pal!!!  



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Help, hope you mean car wise and not mental capacity wise :lol: :lol:


Both..... :lol: :lol:



tony_rigby_uk said:


> For this i really do hate you [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] why wouldn't you have a coupe shell... she would then still be able to come.... ah well i live closer than redscouce so my seat is more convinient :lol: :lol:


I bet you want her to sit on more than your seat dont you Mr Rigby....let me remind you......as a few others have done on here....YOU'RE ALREADY TAKEN YOU NAUGHTY BOY!!!!



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Good to have you back lee matey...


Thanks dude - good to be back!!!

I have to say I missed driving Tiffany       .....and fixing her of course!!! :wink:

Lee


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I bet you want her to sit on more than your seat dont you Mr Rigby....let me remind you......as a few others have done on here....YOU'RE ALREADY TAKEN YOU NAUGHTY BOY!!!!


LOL I give up... Can tony not get on with someone without wanting to get it on with them ??? :roll: Gosh your gonna give me a bad name out of something innocent... 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Lee your only with me cos of my car :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you want her to sit on more than your seat dont you Mr Rigby....let me remind you......as a few others have done on here....YOU'RE ALREADY TAKEN YOU NAUGHTY BOY!!!!
> ...


Innocent eh.......is that what you call the PMs then!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



shell said:


> Lee your only with me cos of my car :lol:


You've got me well & truly sussed there babes......dammit!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just cos I can pull off driving a purple TT topless!!!!     (hold on that sounds wrong!)


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

shell said:


> You've got me well & truly sussed there babes......dammit!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Just cos I can *pull off *driving a purple TT topless!!!!     (hold on that sounds wrong!)


oh yes that sounds soooo wrong :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Innocent eh.......is that what you call the PMs then!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


what pm's???  it is innocent... can a guy not have girl mates... yeah she's fit but like i said... she knows it..


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> can a guy not have girl mates...


Come on now Tony.....who are you trying to kid here.....so if she stood naked over your TTs bonnet & offered it to you on a plate you'd come out with 'sorry love.....we're just mates' PMSL Pull the other one!!!

Lee


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Come on now Tony.....who are you trying to kid here.....so if she stood naked over your TTs bonnet & offered it to you on a plate you'd come out with 'sorry love.....we're just mates' PMSL Pull the other one!!!
> 
> Lee


AH but thats not the situation.... plus i'm sorry but i'd need my head examining if i turned that down... but seriously what are the chances of that... NIL.. like i said ORIGINALLY she was a laugh.. and put a smile on my face.. nowt wrong with enjoying someones company.. :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Amusing thread lol

Wish I'd come now. I would have just sat ate my burger and watched with amusement from a distance. :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hark said:


> Amusing thread lol
> 
> Wish I'd come now. I would have just sat ate my burger and watched with amusement from a distance. :wink:


It was all good fun I even had a giggle at the lil chavz :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hark said:


> Amusing thread lol
> 
> Wish I'd come now. I would have just sat ate my burger and watched with amusement from a distance. :wink:


Exactly what i did Matt, but with two burgers (got two Vip cards hehe)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL and you was the first to arrive... You egar boy you !!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

When is the next meet Nem/Guy/Girls ??? 

LEGO


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

another gathering http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602 5th september... Bit of a lakedistrict cruise les has organised.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

This is one of the best threads if the year


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOL why's that then???? will there be an award for best thread at the evenTT10???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> LOL why's that then???? will there be an award for best thread at the evenTT10???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Well he did say "IF" and not "OF" :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > LOL why's that then???? will there be an award for best thread at the evenTT10???? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Sorry was a little bit on the drunk side last night 

I was commenting on the trials and tribulations of being Tony


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

young pup, more money than sense and doesn't want to stand still and admire what he has done. Thought there was a credit crunch on and the rent boy market had slowed down.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> young pup, more money than sense and doesn't want to stand still and admire what he has done. Thought there was a credit crunch on and the rent boy market had slowed down.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

this thread is turning into a pick on tony thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good job i don't take offense :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > young pup, more money than sense and doesn't want to stand still and admire what he has done. Thought there was a credit crunch on and the rent boy market had slowed down.
> ...


Awwwwww never mind Tony its all in the interest of Fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


Hmm shouldn't you be working at the moment???? Aint you being paid silly money for that??? LOL


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

got a mans job week after next on the rigs. unfortunately i will have to drive to Norwich on the Saturday which means i will miss the Lakes run. Oh and next week the V6 is getting lowered and a new set of wheels, so i got more spare bits for you to think about buying. Origonal V6 spoiler,RS8 wheels c/w legal tyres,4 x 20mm hubcentric spacers and standard V6 springs?

steve


----------

